# Wanting to Pheasant Hunt in North Dakota



## answerguy8

I would like to take my son to your great state and do a self guided pheasant hunt. I've started to read some of the threads here to get some ideas.

Things I've learned so far:

North Dakota seems like the right place to go for a self guided hunt.

Opening day is a week later for non residents than for residents (that's cool with me).

Stay south of I-94.

Things I need to know:

How far west should I go?

Should I be looking for state land, federal land or try for permission
on private land?

Is pitching a tent a good way to go?

How about duck hunting? Any suggestions on an area that would be good for ducks and pheasants?


----------



## Dick Monson

ag, welcome to the site. The season IS open to NR the first week, just not on PLOTS and state controled land. Get a PLOTS book from NDGF. You already have the rest of your answers down pretty well. Tenting is fun way to go if you have a youngster along. And dogs....  Nothing like dogs in the tent!


----------



## Bob Kellam

Here is the link to the North Dakota Game and Fish Website.

Feel free to ask questions, Welcome and enjoy your stay here!

http://www.state.nd.us/gnf/

Bob


----------



## KEN W

Not much for ducks west of the Missouri River.

If your son is 16 or under....he pays and goes by resident regulations.

As stated above....get the all important PLOTS book at the GNF website.It can be downloaded off their website.It shows state and Federal pulic land including lots of WPA's that are not closed to non-res. the first week of pheasant season.

Might want to contact one of Nodakoutdoors sponsors...

www.themotellidgerwood.com


----------



## answerguy8

Bob Kellam said:


> Here is the link to the North Dakota Game and Fish Website.
> 
> Feel free to ask questions, Welcome and enjoy your stay here!
> 
> Bob


On the PLOTS map does the yellow designate their locations? What procedures do you follow to hunt on those properties?

on edit: I found the legend and yellow is for PLOTS lands


----------



## Dick Monson

> What procedures do you follow to hunt on those properties?


 :lol: Leave Ken home. Stay away from Bobm. :run: Make sure Dave Brandt is on the other end of the field. Or another field over.

Best procedure is to take lots of shells. I intend to check Curty out at the www.themotellidgerwood.com myself next year. Maybe we should have a nodaker get together there after deer season?


----------



## Burly1

Answerguy, it sounds like you have the beginnings of a great adventure planned for your son and yourself! I just wanted to make the comment that tenting, while a great way to stay mobile and keep costs down, can be iffy in the fall, here in ND. While you may have the best weather imaginable, it could be just the opposite. If you're the hardy type, go for it! Just be aware that the weather can change awfully fast, and motel rooms can be hard to come by early in the season, particularly in the West. Best of luck to you. Feel free to shoot me a PM. I might be able to help out some when it comes to narrowing the area you want to hunt. Burl


----------



## answerguy8

A little background on us. I will be 52 this fall and my son 23. We both hunt hard for pheasants and ducks and are up to a challenge. Here in Michigan we have hunted all day through some pretty nasty brush and consider it a good day if we saw our limit of roosters.

We always hunt from a tent in mid to late November in Michigan's Upper Peninsula when we are after deer. So that shouldn't be much different than tenting in North Dakota in late October to early November as we hope to do.


----------



## ej4prmc

the only "tent" you would find me in would have wood walls and a asphalt roof, but more power to ya. What about showers and cleaning/freezing game.


----------



## answerguy8

ej4prmc said:


> the only "tent" you would find me in would have wood walls and a asphalt roof, but more power to ya. What about showers and cleaning/freezing game.


I can survive without a shower for a couple of days but it's a good point about freezing the game. I see that the motel that is linked to in this thread offers freezers for game. Any idea what they charge for that service?


----------



## ej4prmc

Most small towns you should be able to get lodging for well under 50 a night unless they are "rape'n" the hunting crowd.

 The thing you got going for you right now(key words) is the birds have had a month of 30 weather with no/little snow, so I think the winter kill will be very minimual. In El Nino years we usually are in a drought and that may be tough on chicks no close to water, but they aleast aren't drowning from rain. If that is the case make sure you hunt near water.


----------



## answerguy8

ej4prmc said:


> Most small towns you should be able to get lodging for well under 50 a night unless they are "rape'n" the hunting crowd.
> 
> .


I haven't ruled out the motel. It would eliminate me having to carry all my camping gear.


----------



## KEN W

:sniper: ........................................................Dick Monson

Send Curty a PM about The Motel....I'm sure he would be glad to answer any of your questions.


----------



## g/o

12


----------



## answerguy8

g/o said:


> In good pheasant country it will be hard to get a room even now until late in the season. If you have access to a camper you may look at that option.


Well that brings up a good question. How crowded would it be in an area of good pheasant cover in late October or early November?

A) tough to find a parking spot

B) tough to find a spot where you can hunt without 
competing with other hunters for the same birds

C) easy to find a spot but you'll see other hunters in the distance

D) none of the above


----------



## curty

Hey there answerguy, The game cleaning station and freezer service is free of charge,everything listed is basically free that you see on the website other than ice and snacks. Ice is a Buck a bag.Rooms run from, $39.95 to $47.00 depending on single, double, number of people. We still have rooms left for the season.

Curty.............................


----------



## curty

I would have to say between C and D here.. :wink:


----------



## ej4prmc

A guy,
I think if you want to experiance a "true" ND pheasent hunt you must come first weekend. More than 50% of the entire years birds are shot opening weekend. I am in no way saying you wouldn't exp. awesome hunting later in the month. Deer season will open Friday, Nov. 4 at NOON. I don't think you want to be here for that. A lot of farmers will *not *let people on there land at that time, because of family or friends wanting to deer hunt. You understand it is not a Non Resident (NR) thing just a tradition that "Joe" comes out and deer hunts kind of thing. If you are looking for waterfowl AND ph. hunt, then THAT IS THE TIME TO COME(Nov 1-4)


----------



## answerguy8

ej4prmc said:


> A guy,
> I think if you want to experiance a "true" ND pheasent hunt you must come first weekend. More than 50% of the entire years birds are shot opening weekend. I am in no way saying you wouldn't exp. awesome hunting later in the month. Deer season will open Friday, Nov. 4 at NOON. I don't think you want to be here for that. A lot of farmers will *not *let people on there land at that time, because of family or friends wanting to deer hunt. You understand it is not a Non Resident (NR) thing just a tradition that "Joe" comes out and deer hunts kind of thing. If you are looking for waterfowl AND ph. hunt, then THAT IS THE TIME TO COME(Nov 1-4)


Wonderful information, thank you. It makes sense not to go there to pheasant hunt when deer season opens. If I were to come opening weekend how limited would I be for areas to hunt? I understand there are restrictions for non-residents the first week.


----------



## answerguy8

Back to my earlier question aobut PLOTS lands. Is there any special procedure for hunting them. Or do you just need a map to know where they are and hunt them when you want to?

Here in Michigan we have something similar to your PLOTS lands and we have to check in with the property owner before hunting his land and each parcel is limited to the number of hunters that can use it at one time based on it's size.


----------



## ej4prmc

[quote="answerguy8"[/quote]

Wonderful information, thank you. It makes sense not to go there to pheasant hunt when deer season opens. If I were to come opening weekend how limited would I be for areas to hunt? I understand there are restrictions for non-residents the first week.[/quote]

The 2004 regs read as follows:
*In accordance with NDCC 20.1-08-04.9, nonresidents may not hunt any game from October 9 through October 15, on North Dakota Game and Fish Department wildlife management areas or on Conservation P.L.O.T.S. (Private Land Open To Sportsmen) areas*.

What that means is you *can* hunt private land and Federal waterfowl rest areas.* You can not hunt any land controlled by the state of ND* meaning P.L.O.T.S. and ND waterfowl rest areas. Rest areas will have signs as to being fed or state. As someone said 99% of the state is open to you. I know at our farm this past opening of pheasent's 80% of our "hunters" were from out of state(relatives from one shirttail or another). I am from Williston(18 miles from MT/ 60 from Canada) and the winter of 2003-04 was extremly tough on our birds and the fact that we still had standing wheat till the first week of Nov.(ussually gone by Sept 15) so hunting was tough for us. I choose to hunt geese opening weekend of pheas.


----------



## Bob Kellam

Hey Dick
I am up for a nodaker invasion of curtys place this fall  . I made quite a few trips to the area last fall. Sounds like a blast lets do it!!!! :jammin:

Bob


----------



## curty

Invasion???...Curtys????    
Sounds like fun. You get the nodaker crew together and we'll throw the party after the hunt!!

WARNING!!!! We will not be held responsible for damaged brain cells due to exsessive alcohol intake.Asprin will be available :beer:


----------



## KEN W

Curty...I'm game....and you can even invite Dick....sounds like fun....afterall with the Greenskins for ducks....we could have a nice time for pheasants.I would suggest sometime in Dec. when the real pheasnt hunting begins.

Most of us have dogs....would be fun to let em looose.

answerguy8....the first week is pheasnt shooting.....the real pheasant hunting starts after deer season....plus to much standing corn in Oct.

Hunting pressure is much lighter after the first couple of weeks since non-res. can only hunt 10 days and most don't buy a second license.Heavy pressure on opening weekend and later in Oct during Teachers Conv.

PLOTS are all marked with yellow signs as are federal WPA's.You don't need permission to hunt them.


----------



## curty

answerguy8__Ken is right, the first week is shooting. After deer season the only real pressure you will see is some locals out and about.
Most lodging owners ( I would think ) would try to point you in the right direction. I for one make it my hobby to search out a few spots just for the guys, gals, kids ect. that come to have a quality hunt but have no idea where to start.
If you make reservations somewhere ask right away about hunting possibilities,dogs in the rooms,game cleaning area,ect. it could make a big difference in your overall hunting experience.Good luck to ya!
A little head start never hurt anybody :wink:


----------



## goosehtr4life

Answer Guy, I would hunt the second week of the season, opener has way too many people out...If you wait until the third week there will even be less pressure...There are plenty of birds, I personally would hunt the central part of the state, there are just as many birds there if no more than any place else. Also they have the best PLOTS in the state, and the most productive acreage in my opinion. If you need a place to stay I can suggest some hotels/ houses you can rent for a week and not bread the bank...Good luck!!!!!!


----------



## answerguy8

goosehtr4life said:


> Answer Guy, I would hunt the second week of the season, opener has way too many people out...If you wait until the third week there will even be less pressure...There are plenty of birds, I personally would hunt the central part of the state, there are just as many birds there if no more than any place else. Also they have the best PLOTS in the state, and the most productive acreage in my opinion. If you need a place to stay I can suggest some hotels/ houses you can rent for a week and not bread the bank...Good luck!!!!!!


What towns would you suggest I check out?


----------



## answerguy8

ej4prmc said:


> Deer season will open Friday, Nov. 4 at NOON. I don't think you want to be here for that.


I didn't notice this before. What's up with deer season opening at noon?


----------



## KEN W

All big game seasons open at noon.State law.


----------



## goosehtr4life

answer guy, send me a pm and I will give you all the info you need...


----------

